# Teichfolie, gibt es da Ober und Unterseite ?



## ra_ll_ik (15. März 2007)

Hallo, 
habe gestern meine 56 m2 PVC O...efolie 1mm vom Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft.
Möchte diese heute einbringen, bevor wieder der Regen einsetzt. (Das ist schon bald...:?  )
Gibt es bei der Folie eine Ober und Unterseite oder ist es egal wie herum die Folie eingebracht wird?
Die  Oberflächen sehen zumindest anders aus.


----------



## Uli (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie, gibt es da Ober und Unterseite ?*

hallo ra,
bei meiner teichfolie wurde mir gesagt das es egal ist welche seite ich nach oben mache.
gruß uli


----------



## Michael K (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie, gibt es da Ober und Unterseite ?*

Hallo Ralf , die glatte Seite muß nach oben.


----------



## Annett (15. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie, gibt es da Ober und Unterseite ?*

Hallo Ralf,

also ich hab da auch noch keine Unterschiede feststellen können.
Wenn Du aber welche siehst, dann ruf doch mal kurz beim Händler durch - wer, wenn nicht er, sollte das wissen?!


----------

